# Congo Tetras and Shrimp?



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

I would proceed with caution


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

motifone said:


> Congo Tetras with Amano and cherry shrimp?
> 
> Okay?


Congos have fairly large mouths so I would say Amano maybe (my amanos hide and congos are well fed) but the cherries sound like a bad idea. You certainly will cut down on the number of young. Try the cheaper glass shrimp first.


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

Hmm. Some seem to to have no problem with Congos and cherries, having housed both. We'll see.

I'm considering Blue Rams, too, instead of Congos. I wonder how they would do with cherries.


----------

